# ATO: Are your ABN details up to date?



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

From the Australian Taxation Office's Small Business Newsroom:

Are your ABN details up to date?

7 June 2019

Did you know that you must update your ABN details when you become aware of changes?

You can update your details by visiting the Australian Business Register (ABR) website.

Keeping your details up to date on the ABR will ensure:

the right people have the right permissions to act on behalf of your business

correct information is available to government agencies, for example, emergency services contacting you during times of natural disaster

your business is ready for new government services when they become available.

If you have an Administrator AUSkey, use AUSkey Manager on the ABR to check if other nominated AUSkey users are still correct.

Next steps

Update your ABN detailsExternal Link: https://www.abr.gov.au/business-sup...r-cancelling-your-abn/update-your-abn-details

Update your AUSkey details: https://www.abr.gov.au/auskey/managing-auskeys/update-your-auskey-details

(https://www.ato.gov.au/Newsroom/sma...-your-ABN-details-up-to-date-/?sbnews20190619)


----------

